# what is the ideal possition for you



## mcpl4life (26 Oct 2004)

what is the ideal cadet position for you and why


----------



## WestieGirl (26 Oct 2004)

Platoon warrant is the ideal position for me. I prefer to work with the cadets and not juts do desk work


----------



## ouyin2000 (27 Oct 2004)

i would say RSM, because even though its involves much paperwork, the corps im with allowes me to continue teaching and being with the cadets.

i enjoy being in front of a parade and giving commands and generally being in charge....power is my high...lol

and probably because my officers have alwasy commented on my excellent drill voice...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (27 Oct 2004)

I would say RSM as-well but not for the same reason. I would like to be RSM because of the fact that that position sets thee standard for the corp. It is the responsibility of the RSM to set the highest possible example for the corps to follow. I have seen to many CWO's who's out look are "Because I'm a CWO I can do whatever I want." I would like to change that to better my corp and make it the best it can be.
Regards,


----------



## condor888000 (27 Oct 2004)

I would like Flag Commander. I know I'm not going to make the equivelent to the rest in the time I have left, so hopefully I'll be Flag Commander soon.


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> I would say RSM as-well but not for the same reason. I would like to be RSM because of the fact that that position sets thee standard for the corp. It is the responsibility of the RSM to set the highest possible example for the corps to follow. I have seen to many CWO's who's out look are "Because I'm a CWO I can do whatever I want." I would like to change that to better my corp and make it the best it can be.
> Regards,




Thats a very good attitude and I second that opinion about the RSM being all "I OUTRANK YOU SO I WIN Ill go light up a joint out back"


----------



## chriscalow (27 Oct 2004)

You didn't have section commander.  When I was in that was my absolute favourite job.  (with the exception of staff cadet sgt.. which I never was), but at my unit, I loved being able to watch and mentor so closely the troopies under my command.  And be able to effectively bring out the best in them.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (28 Oct 2004)

I chose RSM just because as an RSM I think I could really do some good in my corp. I have been lucky because in my three years as a cadet I have had some very good RSMs but they all lack in their own way be it the way they plan things,the way they never listen to anyone except themselves or the officers, or the way they punish cadets. I think because I have seen the way they have done things I think I could perfect their ways but who knows I will probably have my own imperfection that some Mcpl thinks they can improve upon.


----------



## Burrows (28 Oct 2004)

section commander is now a choice with 5 requests by PM I shall reset the poll if you guys wish it.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Oct 2004)

What kind of paperwork do Cadet RSM's do?
Doing lesson plans or?


----------



## THEARMYGUY (29 Oct 2004)

When I was a cadet, the position where I felt that I did the most for my peers was Plt WO.  My cadets were called on a regular basis and I know that they felt like a team.  How do I know???  Because I asked them!  Communication is the key to good unity.  Cheers.  Remember all you CWO/RSM wannabees.  There can be only one CWO/RSM at a time at your corps.  Don't hold your breath.  Work hard and some day maybe you will get what you want.

Good luck.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Griswald DME (29 Oct 2004)

{Moderator edit - completely inappropriate, especially on a cadet forum}


----------



## gt102 (29 Oct 2004)

Unless I am horribly misunderstanding you... this is not the place for comments like that, If you feel that you need to make comments like that I reccomemd you find another forum other than this!


----------



## MCpl ??????? (8 Jan 2005)

i chose flag party commander because that is exactly what i am


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Jan 2005)

I would choose CWO/RSM.  Not just because I am one, but because the RSM shapes the corps, and develops the leadership potential of the NCOs.  Its not just "a lot of paperwork", at least not in my corps.  With my corps I inspect my NCOs before the rest of the cadets are inspected, and I'm usually down on the floor overseeing things for training, and having regular meetings with the officers and my Sergeant Majors.  RSM is something that most cadets aspire to be ... I know I had always aspired to be the RSM, and worked hard for my entire cadet career to get here.


----------

